# RTCW unter Gentoo

## fonsi

Wer spielt RTCW unter Gentoo? Vor ca. 2 Wochen ist ein neuer ebuild erschienen, wo auch GOTY_maps auch installiert. 

Folgendes Problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57305

Kann das jemand auch bestätigen oder bin ich der Einzige?

----------

## Warp4

 *fonsi wrote:*   

> Kann das jemand auch bestätigen oder bin ich der Einzige?

 

Nein,

bist Du nicht.

Habe hier die selben Probleme mit wolfmp.   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sys_LoadDll(/opt/rtcw/main/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok
> 
> Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0x49c88d10  
> ...

 

Warpy

----------

## Warp4

Es läuft   :Laughing: 

emerge rtcw

Anschließend

downloade dir dieses File > wolf-linux-1.4-goty.x86.run < ( nicht die full-goty )

von

http://www.3dgamers.com/dl/games/returnwolfenstein/

# export _POSIX2_VERSION=199209

# ./wolf-linux-1.4-goty.x86.run

Installationspfad    /opt/rtcw

und

Symlink Pfad /usr/games/bin

cu

warpy

----------

## fonsi

Jawoh. Du bist gut. Von wo hast Du "export _POSIX2_VERSION=199209"?

----------

## Slayer2004

Hi!

RTCW war einer meiner ersten Versuche ein paar Games unter Gentoo ans rennen zu bekommen.

Daher wusste ich nicht das sich auch solche Spiele im Portage befinden, habe es also "dummerweise" so installiert wie es hier beschrieben ist.

Funktioniert einwandfrei !

Wenn also alles andere nicht helfen sollte kannst du es ja auch mal so

versuchen.   :Smile: 

----------

## fonsi

schon klar, dass es auch so geht. keine Frage. Es geht mir nur um den ebuild. Wir brauchen doch keinen nichtfunktionierenden Ebuild in Portage...

----------

## Lemy.ch

Ist das jetzt gelöst in Portage?

Denn ich hab dasselbe Problem immer noch und habe Gentoo erst vor ca. 2 Wochen installiert.

Lemy

----------

## Lemy.ch

also mp_pak5.pk3 löschen hat auch mir geholfen.

----------

